# What do you guys think?



## Bearded_woodpecker_design (Apr 21, 2019)

I just finished the serving board / charcuterie board for a friend of mine for mother's day. She said she wanted something crazy and unique. What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 21, 2019)

Oh yeah


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 21, 2019)

Looks great.


----------



## CWS (Apr 21, 2019)

I think that should fit the bill.


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 21, 2019)

Nice one.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 21, 2019)

It looks great, but I wonder how the inlay will hold up if she actually cuts on it. But it would be nice for a serving board.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Apr 21, 2019)

Very cool.


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 21, 2019)

Very nice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 21, 2019)

Crazy and unique! Chuck


----------



## Bob Ireland (Apr 21, 2019)

I agree with Woodtick. Very nice piece but wondering how the plastic will hold up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bearded_woodpecker_design (Apr 21, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> It looks great, but I wonder how the inlay will hold up if she actually cuts on it. But it would be nice for a serving board.


Ya your right definitely not a cutting board, lol that and it's to thin, it's only about a half an inch thick. Definitely going to be a charcuterie board or a serving board.
I've seen some places online that sell epoxy and wood cutting boards I've always wondered how they would hold up my guess is probably not very well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 21, 2019)

unique!!!!!!!!!! you nailed it.


----------



## Tony (Apr 21, 2019)

I agree as a cutting board it probably wouldn't be good, the cuts will make the plastic look like crap, but it is a beautiful serving piece!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2019)

Crazy, no.
Unique, certainly.
That looks very cool. Nice job....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 21, 2019)

Crazy and unique and awesome. Just the way I like things!


----------

